
Viral Flows: Moving from supply chains to supply networks - hunglee2
https://www.johnhagel.com/viral-flows/
======
_curious_
Interesting read, I think he's on to something! Though I tend to wince at
collective calls like "help all of us to learn faster" & "help all of us to
get better faster"

Not everyone actually wants to learn or improve, so why are people framing
their platitudes this way?

------
tantalor
Actual title is "Viral Flows"

~~~
dang
Changed from "Supply Chain vs. Supply Networks".

Submitters: if you want to say what an article is about, the best way to do
that is via a comment in the thread. Then you can both follow the site
guideline (" _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait; don 't editorialize_") while giving helpful context to other
readers. Also, then you have more than 80 chars to say what the article is
about!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ampdepolymerase
The actual title is quite misleading given current events. Supply Chains Vs
Supply Networks should be concatenated to the current title after a colon.

~~~
dang
Ok, I've added that part of the text to the title. Thanks!

